# Blue Platies killing Sunset Platies?



## Jamesf (Jul 29, 2009)

My son has had his 35 Ltr Elite tank since Xmas. He has succesfully kept 3 White Mollies and for the last 2 months had 3 Sunset Platies in there. Last week we introduced 3 Blues platies and within a couple of days, the Sunset Platies were showing signs of distress. One had its tail fin missing and very quickly died. A second died the next day. We have separated the thrid sunset platy by putting it in a net cage, but it still looks unhappy. Can anyone offer any explanation as my sons is very upset by this. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Are there any other signs of sickness or any out of the ordinary? you might be experiencing them establishing a pecking order that went wrong.

what am about to say is something i have noticed and observed in Mollys and may not be true in this case:

molly have a tendency to get nippy. if you notice thier lower lip "pouting" you have got ur self a rouge molly. this fellow/felle can and will harrass the other fishes to the point of death. this i 1st noticed about 8 to 9 years ago. if this is the case, you need to get rid of that fish ASAP.

how big are your mollys? keep in mind that when it comes to livebearers i would follow the 1 inch per gallon per fish. 3.8Ltrs make 1 Gallon.


----------



## Jamesf (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Zakk
Thanks for your help. 
The Mollys are about 1.5 inch long, the Sunset Platies are much smaller at about 0.75 inch. The newly added Blue Platies are about 1 inch.
The Mollys and the Sunset Platies were living together very happily until we introduced the Blue Platies. If anything there are signs that the blue platies are the aggressors.
My wife and son say that they can red spots on the Sunset Platies, but I am not so sure?
I automatically assumed it was the Blue Platies causung the trouble. Maybe not though?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

James,

can you upload a pic of the platy with the red spots? that doesnt seem like something that would be caused by pecking but sounds like an infection. did you QT the new fish before introducing them to the tank?


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I doubt a disease could take hold that quickly--from the blue platies that is.


----------

